# Large freshwater community fish?



## jareda (Mar 9, 2011)

So I have a 72 gallon planted tank and want to get a large peaceful fish that would do fine with roseline sharks, tetras and guppies. thanks!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

jareda said:


> ...and guppies


Yeah right! No offense, but there are not any large fish which I can name off the top of my head which would not be violent towards guppies... Maybe, just maybe, discus...


----------



## agimlin (Sep 25, 2010)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> Yeah right! No offense, but there are not any large fish which I can name off the top of my head which would not be violent towards guppies... Maybe, just maybe, discus...


for the most part he is right. fish will eat just about anything they can fit in there mouth. granted he didnt need to be rude about it. as he said befor discus may be your best option.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

agimlin said:


> for the most part he is right. fish will eat just about anything they can fit in there mouth. granted he didnt need to be rude about it. as he said befor discus may be your best option.


Hey, I didn't mean to come across as rude; sorry if I appeared to be like that. Seriously. I just wanted to make a strong point... Again, sorry. I guess the "yeah riht!" part had a pretty negative connotation. Sorry...


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

How big is large? Do you just want one or would a shoal of bigger fish be okay?

I have some brilliant rasboras, which are large compared to fish like guppies but seem very peaceful and don't bother small tetras - even the young embers. They aren't super big like discus though  I don't know what sharks are like either so I couldn't say how the two would interact.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

you can look at some of the larger species of Rainbow fish, they mostly have small mouths, and might not eat your smaller scaled friends.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Kissing Gourami, idk if they eat plants or not.
But they get big and seem to be friendly.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

congo tetra


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

I have and raise guppies and i think congo tetras will eat them. i think a sailfin mollie would be your best bet. It will eat some of the babies but any that survive will be strong and fast. good luck. plus mollies and guppies both like the same water conditions.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

10gallonplanted said:


> Kissing Gourami, idk if they eat plants or not.
> But they get big and seem to be friendly.


I wouldn't recommend this fish. It can get to at least 12" and even bigger in some instances. Not a good fit for 72 gallons. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNDc1o7n_SU


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow i totally did not know that sewingalot! Thanks for saying what you did! Imagine if he did get them lol.


----------

